# Other online resources for 7 strings



## Digital Black (Jun 5, 2004)

I've been keeping my eye out for stuff for us 7 stringers to use or learn from. There really isn't too much out there unfortionatly.

http://www.guitar.to/folder/guitar7.html

Post here if anybody finds anything else..


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 25, 2004)

Another Excellent resource...http://www.7string.za.net/


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2004)

www.geocities.com/marxist49/index.html

somewhere on there, forgot the exact page name, I have a page of 7-string lessons. also: 

http://www.extendedrangeguitar.com 

most of them will be showing up there, and an expanded seven string scale lesson just appeared a few days ago. 

-D


----------



## Virtue (Aug 18, 2004)

Obviously those lessons need to end up here! 

(I'm on enough forums as it is,  )


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2004)

no lesson page here. 

-D

EDIT- besides, tha'd just be cross-posting too much material in too many different places. I'd rather these two sites complimented each other than competed, you know? 

-D


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 18, 2004)

Drew said:


> no lesson page here.
> 
> -D
> 
> ...


Uh, look at the forum name this thread is in........


----------



## Drew (Aug 19, 2004)

Not the same. i'm a wordy bastard, I'd really need a seperate "lessons" page, and not a forum discussion, to really open up. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 19, 2004)

really? we can sticky it like on jemsite, but none of that 30 stickies crap lol 
If you dont do any, i will ;p


----------



## Donnie (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry, Drew is exclusive property of ExtendedRangeGuitar.com!  
just kidding.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 19, 2004)

lol, i see how it is ;p


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2004)

LMAO

That's great... 

Yeah, jemsite's a little tough to wade through, with all those stickies- that's why i greatly prefer a seperate lessons page sort of layout. 

-Drew


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 24, 2004)

Perhaps, we can persuade to have a seperate lesson folder in place of an existing forum we don't use much.......

???


----------



## Jerich (Aug 27, 2004)

I wrote to the guy who runs the site to get him to add my tuning A*D*G*C*F*A*D and he did about a month ago....if you have a tuning you'd like too see ask him......the site helps for quick referance of chords or notes transposed....


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 1, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Perhaps, we can persuade to have a seperate lesson folder in place of an existing forum we don't use much.......
> 
> ???


This idea is a kickass idea.


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 4, 2004)

here are some links, not just for 7s but they are helpfull

http://www.mikesguitarsite.co.uk/
http://www.geocities.com/scaleopia/
http://www.looknohands.com/chordhouse/guitar/index_rb.html
http://www.wholenote.com/


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know if this helps...I think one needs to purchse it...Musedit


----------



## RAP (Jun 2, 2006)

Is a whole lesson on 7 string scales really neccesary? Just get the notes on the 2nd b string and dump them on the 7th b, too..?


----------



## fatfinger (Aug 15, 2007)

Would you be interested in VirtualGuitar.net ? there is a 7 string version.....just click on "switch to 7 string guitar' at the lower right in the black box.


----------



## Jeff Welsh (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent resource, and a nice "7-string" interactive section as well - Thanks!


----------



## lemur2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a free collection of jazz lines

BopLand: The BEBOP area


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 14, 2009)

EDIT: whoops, wrong thread


----------

